# Help please with a "carrier" for a SD Ultra 11 card



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Help if you can please.

My present computers do not have slots large enough to handle this old card.

I can download pix from my camera with a cable but would like to add a substitute "carrier" for the future. The "carrier", as I understand it, would hold a smaller, newer chip, yet fit into the camera's slot. (Sony A350)

If I knew the exact terms, I could probably just buy one, but I don't. It's many years since I bought this camera. Any information would be appreciated.

richg99


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When you buy a micro SD card they usually have a adapter with them in the package

https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-micr...=UTF8&qid=1513989443&sr=1-8&keywords=sd+cards


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I've bought those before. 

Unfortunately, the adapter appears to me to be far smaller than the Ultra 11 card that I own. I did some reading and a lot of adapter/carrier devices do not accept the Ultra (2) but they do accept the Ultra (1).


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I use a MobilMate SD+ card reader. It has slots for Micro SDHC and Mini SDHC cards.

This one has more slots that mine.
https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-SDDR...-9&keywords=mobilemate+sd++memory+card+reader


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks. I found a similar gadget at Best Buy. Works fine. Only cost 4 times as much though.

mu


----------

